
And I'm feeling good (on Instagram, not so much on Twitter) - mgranados
https://martingranadosg.com/feeling
======
rapnie
I find the fediverse (Mastodon et al) to be a very refreshing place to
hangout. Considering to ditch Twitter entirely.

~~~
snisarenko
If you want to explore mastodon content without browsing through 100's of
instances (and without registering for one), I built a simple aggregator

[https://mastodonia.club](https://mastodonia.club)

I am planning to add more features if people find it useful.

